# Changing personality of my poo



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

When we got Coco she was such a minx, she was a crazy playful puppy, a bit of a handful to be honest. She never stopped all day long.

Well over the last few weeks, we have all noticed a HUGE change in her personality (and it partly co-incides with her being confined to the kitchen area). I'm pretty sure she is ok with this as I'm still in the kitchen with her 99% of the day.

I'm sure she is happy enough, she loves her runs and walks, loves her food, her tail still wags all day. But she is just so calm and quiet compared to how she was. Is this normal in a cockapoo? She is 6 months old now. I'm not complaining, she is so loving, she wants nothing more than to curl up with any of us. She is happy to play tug of war and fetch still, just she is weirdly quieter now. I was not thinking she would change so suddenly. Having never had a dog before we were just wondering whether this is the norm. I've heard alot of Poo's continue their puppy traits and excitable personalities long after 6 months.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would say Dudley spends a lot more time just laying around since he was about 6-7 months, it was rather forced upon him as I had to contain him in the hall behind a baby gate when I look after other children, having said that he did eat a chunk of the bottom stair and recently pulled some wallpaper off the wall! He is still a loon when he is not dozing but seems content to doze for longer, he always has a good run in the morning beforehand though and I notice a difference if he hasn't had that. I would enjoy the break before teenage mode kicks in though!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sounds ideal Karen... ENJOY 

Molly has always been a relatively calm biddable dog, however lately she's found a new lease of life!!! I think she was making up for the week she spent sleeping post spay as already she's calming down again. 

It's funny the wee phases they go through...you think..which one is the real one that's here to stay!!!  

I nearly posted around 6 weeks ago as I was worried Molly was depressed, missing me when at my parents. She would spend hours in her crate and not get up when they were leaving etc although always pleased to see them back and fine on walks etc but then straight back to her crate. I think it was definitely a form of nesting as she never left her little fluffy dog alone 

Anyway No sign of it now and was spayed a while after so hopefully never go through that again. 

They're sensitive wee souls 

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree...I would enjoy the calm!!! I had to wait until Betty was a year old before any sign of calming down. Now at just over a year and half she seems to be calming down even further ( except for the times she is beating Ted up!!)
Fortunately Ted has been calmer from the start...but I do find it interesting seeing them go through these different stages and watching them grow up!!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi
Millie is 6months on the 20th and I must say she has calmed down a lot too over the last month or so. She too is a darlin and loves cuddles and her walks too... i only have to mention 'walkies' once and shes wagging her tail and talking to me (i think she is telling me to hurry up and get the lead lol). She howls, sometimes a long howl its so funny. Ive got a video on facebook of her... is there anyone else on facebook???? 

Im making the most of the calm at the moment... im even impressed with her and the christmas trees in the house.... thought it would be crazy but she never goes near them... 

Great to hear all is going fab xxx


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

TraceyT33 said:


> Hi
> Millie is 6months on the 20th and I must say she has calmed down a lot too over the last month or so. She too is a darlin and loves cuddles and her walks too... i only have to mention 'walkies' once and shes wagging her tail and talking to me (i think she is telling me to hurry up and get the lead lol). She howls, sometimes a long howl its so funny. Ive got a video on facebook of her... is there anyone else on facebook????
> 
> Im making the most of the calm at the moment... im even impressed with her and the christmas trees in the house.... thought it would be crazy but she never goes near them...
> ...


Malie is 5 months next week and she too is turning into a gorgeous dog.It's good to know Tracey that yours haven't touched the tree as ours is going up tomorrow 
I am a facebooker by the way 
XClare


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Darcie is 5 months an I was only thinking today how she is much calmer & loving, normally she would choose to have a nap on the other sofa but the last week she's snuggled up to me every night  I love it

She is also brilliant with the tree, occasionally goes to it an stiffs but once a say no she backs away! They are little stars  x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Yep, I would agree, Lola calmed down a lot around about that age. Enjoy!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep same here! Lola getting more and more affectionate!


----------



## saffy (Sep 28, 2012)

Saffy is still very crazy, will she calm down abit after she has been spayed ?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are both very lively and active still, I wouldn't call them calm at all!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Still waiting for Benson to calm down he is nearly 7 months now and is as mad as ever, he has started nipping again, jumps up at us constantly and completely ignores anything we say to him he is a bit of a nightmare hoping he will calm down after he has his snip in Jan!!


----------

